# Klondike mini series Discovery channel



## Old Hipster (Jan 23, 2014)

We watch the first part last night and it was pretty good. We watch most TV shows On Demand on Comcast Cable.

This is well worth finding to watch.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_(miniseries)


----------

